# Dispersed camping: how to find NC zones?



## nm8r

New guy here, both to the forum and Michigan. Actually, I'm new to the idea of dispersed camping, as well. I've done some wild camping, but I had no idea you could get _permission _to do it....

I'm building my first motorized bicycle, & to celebrate I've decided to take a little road trip & hit the woods for a weekend. Algonac is the nearest state park so I'd like to go there for some dispersed camping, but I haven't been able to find its no-camping zones.

Is there a map available that shows no-camping zones in the state (or even just for Algonac)? What kind of penalties could I face if I accidentally set up camp in a NC zone?


----------



## Philthy

I'm not sure if there are specific maps designating no camping zones, if you check out the DNR website about dispersed camping it's pretty open. You just have be be one or more miles away from a designated campsite, I'm sure the actual distance needed is negotiable. I would suggest calling the park and asking where dispersed camping is allowed.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

If the Park allows Dispersed camping then it'll be listed on the parks website through the DNR website. 

Very few parks offer dispersed camping and I know Algonac does not.


----------



## nm8r

GVDocHoliday said:


> Very few parks offer dispersed camping and I know Algonac does not.


You don't happen to have a list of the few places that _do _allow it, do you....? 

I just can't stand the thought of camping in a place where I can hear the shuffle of flip-flops as people walk to vending machines. I'm using the opportunity to quit smoking, & the more isolation I can find, the better. 
So where can a guy find some outdoor isolation in SE Michigan for a weekend?


----------



## Big_Jim

You can camp on state land pretty much anywhere for free. Just pick up a free permit fom the local DNR office.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Big_Jim said:


> You can camp on state land pretty much anywhere for free. Just pick up a free permit fom the local DNR office.


As long as it's not a state park. For dispersed camping you still have to pay and for the most part...it's not really dispersed as there are designated sites you have to camp at. 

Here's an activity search:
http://www.midnrreservations.com/SearchAmenity.aspx?reg=0

Select 'Backpack Camping' in the activities and click search parks. You'll get a list of these parks:

CRAIG LAKE STATE PARK
LUDINGTON STATE PARK
PINCKNEY RECREATION AREA
PORCUPINE MOUNTAINS WILDERNESS STATE PARK
PROUD LAKE RECREATION AREA
WATERLOO RECREATION AREA
WILDERNESS STATE PARK

Make sure you check on park rules as well as far as wood gathering for campfires. I know at Ludington State Park that the penalty for removing dead wood is the same as if it were alive. The removal of any woody debris is forbidden and it's such an important rule that they stamp it in red right on the main camper permit you get when you register. 

So the whole bushcraft type of activities that require gathering your own wood and making tent-states, etc are not going to happen.


----------



## Big_Jim

GVDocHoliday said:


> As long as it's not a state park. For dispersed camping you still have to pay and for the most part...it's not really dispersed as there are designated sites you have to camp at.
> 
> Here's an activity search:
> http://www.midnrreservations.com/SearchAmenity.aspx?reg=0
> 
> Select 'Backpack Camping' in the activities and click search parks. You'll get a list of these parks:
> 
> CRAIG LAKE STATE PARK
> LUDINGTON STATE PARK
> PINCKNEY RECREATION AREA
> PORCUPINE MOUNTAINS WILDERNESS STATE PARK
> PROUD LAKE RECREATION AREA
> WATERLOO RECREATION AREA
> WILDERNESS STATE PARK
> 
> Make sure you check on park rules as well as far as wood gathering for campfires. I know at Ludington State Park that the penalty for removing dead wood is the same as if it were alive. The removal of any woody debris is forbidden and it's such an important rule that they stamp it in red right on the main camper permit you get when you register.
> 
> So the whole bushcraft type of activities that require gathering your own wood and making tent-states, etc are not going to happen.


I guess I'm not sure what "dispersed" camping is. I've camped for free on state land for over 25 years. Always hated campgrounds.


----------



## Big_Jim

Big_Jim said:


> I guess I'm not sure what "dispersed" camping is. I've camped for free on state land for over 25 years. Always hated campgrounds.


Dispersed Camping

You can camp anywhere on State Forest Property as long as:

the property is not posted "No Camping" 
you are more than one mile from a designated State Forest Campground 
you follow all State Land Rules 

You must also post a Camp Registration Card (PR 4134) at your campsite. To obtain a Camp Registration Card, contact your local DNR Office


Just looked it up, been doing that for years, didn't know there was a name for it.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

State forest land you can camp for free with the permit you mentioned. State park land you cannot. I'm just trying to make sure everyone understands the difference between the two types of designated land.


----------



## Big_Jim

GVDocHoliday said:


> State forest land you can camp for free with the permit you mentioned. State park land you cannot. I'm just trying to make sure everyone understands the difference between the two types of designated land.


Yup, good call.


----------



## swampbuck

Theres 4.5 million acres of public land in Michigan.


----------



## nm8r

I called the local DNR today to try to hash this out. Sure enough, there's no map of NC zones. I ordered some dispersed camping permits & was told "good luck". The person I spoke with seemed pretty unclear on all this, as well.

Like Big_Jim, I've been doing this most of my life & I just found out there's a legal word for it (& apparently a permission slip for it, too). I just called it "camping the right way". Being new to MI, I wasn't sure how common this was & I don't want to get myself into trouble. 

Thanks for clearing up the state forest/state park question GVDocHoliday. I've been wondering if there was a loophole there. So "public land" is generally not camp-able unless it's designated a state forest, right? 

I may have found a temporary solution. I started placing ads describing what I'm looking for. I got a couple of responses so far, & hopefully I'll be taking the trip soon. 

This is actually kind of depressing. When did America outlaw finding peace & quiet in the vastness of nature?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

That's why I camp federal land. No restrictions unless your in designated wilderness or along a designated wild and scenic waterway. 

There's millions of acres of federal forest in the northern lp. None in the south east of MI though.


----------



## M1Garand

Here's a few links that may be of help or informative for you:

Regulation of Lands Administered

MDNR General Camping Info


----------

